# Какую траффикосчиталку пользовать?

## peter@work

После изучения 15 страниц, выданных по слову "траффик" на сайте sysadmins.ru я так и не решил для себя вопрос - чем все-таки считать?

Нужен входящий трафик:

1. суммарно и с разбивкой по портам и протоколам на внешнем интерфейсе

2. по внутренним ip тоже самое, т.е. сколько и чего потребляет каждый клиентLast edited by peter@work on Thu Aug 18, 2005 6:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## serg_sk

 *Quote:*   

> У меня есть на удаленном объекте несколько юзеров и gentoo роутер
> 
> Хочется раскладывать трафик по юзерам (ip) и по портам/протоколам.
> 
> Что для этого разумнее использовать?

 

Перевожу типа. 

Кодировка форума KOI8-R!!!

И вообще в поиск. Были уже темы, про подсчет трафика.

----------

## peter@work

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И вообще в поиск. Были уже темы, про подсчет трафика.

 

По словам "траффик", "трафик" поиск на сайте вообще ничего не дает

Из 4-х страниц, выданных по слову "traffic" ничего путного нет.

----------

## Azik

 *Quote:*   

> Кодировка форума KOI8-R!!!

 

Хм, смотри-ка, исправился  :Smile: . Однако сейчас непонятно, в какой кодировке форум...

Взгляни хотя бы чуть ниже по списку. Там и обрящешь:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365934.html

Большинство решений было под squid, парочка под netflow и tcpdump. Ничего подходящего для данной задачи не было.

Лично я отдаю предпочтение NetAMS. Из минусов - я сам его толком не опробовал, в портеже нет (на сайте есть правда неофиц. ebuild для 3.2.3), нет вразумительной докуметации. Попробуй, по твоим требованиям программа подходит.

----------

## peter@work

 *Azik wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Кодировка форума KOI8-R!!! 
> 
> Хм, смотри-ка, исправился . Однако сейчас непонятно, в какой кодировке форум...
> 
> 

 

Да я об этом давно читал, но понадеялся на FireFox, а он ступил

[quote="Azik"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Большинство решений было под squid, парочка под netflow и tcpdump. Ничего подходящего для данной задачи не было.
> 
> Лично я отдаю предпочтение NetAMS. Из минусов - я сам его толком не опробовал, в портеже нет (на сайте есть правда неофиц. ebuild для 3.2.3), нет вразумительной докуметации. Попробуй, по твоим требованиям программа подходит.
> ...

 

squid - это не траффикосчиталка - это кэширующий прокси.

и все что основано на посанализе логов - суть фигня

Чтобы нормально снимать netflow нужна киска, а так это изврат.

Сейчас у меня на одном из объектов крутится squid с авторизацией юзеров из AD + ulogd

ulogd - лажает

пробовал прикручивать netams, но где-то полгода назад - тоже лажал и не давал нужной картинки

точнее мне не удалось его заставить это делать.

Поэтому вопрос открыт, хотя и неоднократно обсасывался.

В gentoo нашел pmacctd, но как его заставить слушать сразу 2 интерфейса пока не понял

----------

## IFL

 *peter@work wrote:*   

> 
> 
> squid - это не траффикосчиталка - это кэширующий прокси.
> 
> и все что основано на посанализе логов - суть фигня
> ...

 

пробова trafd -- вроде правильно считает...

правда, чтобы повесить на два фейса через дефолтный скрипт в init.d -- не получится, но там немного ручками поработать...

и trafd только покажет трафик... в опред. формате, а разбирать и анализировать надо самому ручками  :Smile: 

----------

## peter@work

 *IFL wrote:*   

> пробова trafd -- вроде правильно считает...
> 
> правда, чтобы повесить на два фейса через дефолтный скрипт в init.d -- не получится, но там немного ручками поработать...
> 
> и trafd только покажет трафик... в опред. формате, а разбирать и анализировать надо самому ручками 

 

trafd - просто коллектор. А мне бы то, что из коробки умеет рисовать отчеты.

NeTAMS вроде умеет, но мне не удалось его обучить динамически создавать объекты типа host

А ~70 компов руками прописывать лень

----------

## Azik

Эээ, а это смотрел?

http://www.netams.com/doc/kb_autounits.html

Если я не ошибаюсь,  это должно то самое.

Какая версия у тебя была?

----------

## peter@work

 *Azik wrote:*   

> Эээ, а это смотрел?
> 
> http://www.netams.com/doc/kb_autounits.html
> 
> Если я не ошибаюсь,  это должно то самое.
> ...

 

Была вот эта

NeTAMS version 3.1(2000.1) root@relay / Fri Sep 24 15:39:30 MSD 2004

----------

## mobILL

iptraf

----------

## eugrus

Смотреть можешь 

```
tcpdamp
```

 или 

```
iptraf
```

 (у последнего ncurses фейс)

----------

## Vano13

Мне очень понравился ipac-ng. Работает через iptables. Сквидовый трафф правда считается не точно. Есть в портеджах.

----------

## peter@work

 *Vano13 wrote:*   

> Мне очень понравился ipac-ng. Работает через iptables. Сквидовый трафф правда считается не точно. Есть в портеджах.

 

Решил эту проблемы через использование ipcad и nnfc

----------

## [clu]

http://www.disciplina.net/howto/HOWTO-network_monitoring.html

----------

## vithar

 *peter@work wrote:*   

> После изучения 15 страниц, выданных по слову "траффик" на сайте sysadmins.ru я так и не решил для себя вопрос - чем все-таки считать?
> 
> Нужен входящий трафик:
> 
> 1. суммарно и с разбивкой по портам и протоколам на внешнем интерфейсе
> ...

 

Может это подойдёт?

http://www.rathedg.com/products/cachalot/

----------

## zoldor_x3

Я тоже задавался этим вопросом и остановился на NeTAMS. Клевая тема! Если тебе надо просто считать трафик, то проблем с настройкой нет ни каких, а вот с установкой квот (кому сколько метров выдавать) тут надо забить косяк поплотней и засесть на пару дней. Для установки можешь качнуть ебилд. Будут проблемы пиши ...

----------

## mobILL

```

emerge iptraf

```

----------

## ManJak

Мне очень понравился:

```
net-analyzer/ipcad-3.6.6
```

И траф посчитает и статистику покажет =)

```
rsh 127.0.0.1 help

Builtin commands:

        show ip accounting       # Show actual IP accounting

        clear ip accounting      # Move IP accounting to checkpoint

        show ip accounting checkpoint    # Show saved IP accounting

        clear ip accounting checkpoint   # Clear checkpoint database

        show ip cache flow       # Show NetFlow cache

        show interface <iface>   # Show interface counters

        dump [<path>]            # Dump current IP accounting

        restore [<path>]         # Restore IP accounting

        import [<path>]          # Import (add) IP accounting

        stat                     # Show current statistics

        show version             # Show version and uptime

        shutdown                 # Shutdown ipcad

```

```
rsh 127.0.0.1 show interface eth0

eth0 is up, line protocol is up

  Hardware is Ethernet, address is 00c0.ca19.bfe9

  Internet address is 10.1.1.9 255.255.255.0

  Peer IP address is 10.1.1.9

  IP broadcast address is 10.255.255.255

  Encapsulation Ethernet, looback not set

  MTU 1500

  5 minute average rate 8328 bits/sec, 3 packets/sec

     6507 packets input, 702613 bytes, 0 no buffer

     0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored

     2744 packets output, 2043140 bytes, 0 underruns

     0 output errors, 0 collisions, 0 interface resets

     0 output drops
```

```
rsh 127.0.0.1 stat

Interface ppp0: received 4428, 5 m average 0 bytes/sec, 0 pkts/sec

Interface eth0: received 11120, 5 m average 961 bytes/sec, 3 pkts/sec

Interface ppp*: dynamic, forked 1

Flow entries made: 336

Memory usage: 0% (37632 from 5242880)

Free slots for rsh clients: 9

IPCAD uptime is 10:26

p200mmx uptime is 10:29
```

```
rsh 127.0.0.1 show ip accounting

   Source           Destination    Packets        Bytes  SrcPt DstPt Proto   IF

 10.1.1.11        10.1.1.9              22         1640  55636    22     6 eth0

 10.1.1.9         10.1.1.11             13         1396     22 55636     6 eth0
```

И в портах валяется   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ManJak

На opennet.ru

есть кучка скриптов к нему, чтоб обрабатывать, найти легко.

----------

